# Engine swap?



## Roughtrucker (Jul 31, 2019)

Hey guy so I have a couple questions I’m sure everyone will enjoy to think about. I have a 97 pickup and I want to swap the motor it’s old and well I love diesel. I have been looking at a lot of motors and threads and wasn’t seeing what I was looking for. I’m looking for a diesel motor that will almost bolt right in so I can keep everything possible tranny bellhousing tcase rear everything possible. I just had to get peoples opinions and thoughts on this so how can I put a good diesel motor in my 97 pickup 2.4 5speed changing as little as possible not that I can’t do the work but I want to make the swap as fast as possible due to a couple time restraints with available work space. I have been looking at Toyota 3.0 and vw tdi nothing beats the smell and sound of a diesel imo. Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Anything you do is going to be custom work. Nissan supplied diesel engines to other countries for the D21, but it was a low power version. Like 50hp.


----------



## Roughtrucker (Jul 31, 2019)

jp2code said:


> Anything you do is going to be custom work. Nissan supplied diesel engines to other countries for the D21, but it was a low power version. Like 50hp.


I appreciate your reply but that is not what I would like to know. I have read on other forums that a vw tdi diesel motor is close to bolting directly to a hardbody minus some modifications for mounts and adapter plate to bell housing. I would like to know if this information is correct and if so how would I be able to keep 4wheel drive and if not the tdi what other GOOD diesel is small enough and close enough to using stock Nissan parts


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Roughtrucker said:


> I appreciate your reply but that is not what I would like to know. I have read on other forums that a vw tdi diesel motor is close to bolting directly to a hardbody minus some modifications for mounts and adapter plate to bell housing. I would like to know if this information is correct and if so how would I be able to keep 4wheel drive and if not the tdi what other GOOD diesel is small enough and close enough to using stock Nissan parts


I've never heard of it being done, so I can't recommend anything. 

Did you try asking on those forums you found this on?


----------



## Roughtrucker (Jul 31, 2019)

jp2code said:


> I've never heard of it being done, so I can't recommend anything.
> 
> Did you try asking on those forums you found this on?


I did try asking with no luck to a response yet it was on a Volkswagen forum and I wanted to ask fellow Nissan friends for their opinions and ideas


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's the How-to for the VW TDI swap. Seems like an awful lot of work, to me!:






Nissan Hardbody TDI Swap


Hello fellow engine swapers. My name is Jason. This thread is going to be about taking the weezy KA24E out of my 1997 Nissan Hardbody 4x4 and putting in a beast of an ALH TDI. I had been thinking about and researching doing this for at least a year and a half before finally going ahead with...




forums.tdiclub.com


----------



## Roughtrucker (Jul 31, 2019)

smj999smj said:


> Here's the How-to for the VW TDI swap. Seems like an awful lot of work, to me!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man I don’t know how I missed that I have been searching for months now and didn’t find anything near that detailed thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Roughtrucker said:


> Thanks man I don’t know how I missed that I have been searching for months now and didn’t find anything near that detailed thank you


I Googled "Nissan Hardbody diesel swap" and it popped up.


----------

